

Adobe’s New HTML5 Video Player Widget, It’s Kind Of A Big Deal - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/21/adobes-new-html5-video-player-widget-its-kind-of-a-big-deal/

======
mikeryan
So I know there is a whole HTML 5 vs Flash thing that's going on, but the
truth is that HTML 5 can be a good thing for Adobe they make nothing on flash
installs they make a lot on good authoring tools. Focusing on authoring tools
for canvas and SVG as opposed to the flash plugin can be just as lucrative as
Flash.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Wouldn't that bite into the money they make off of their Flash authoring
tools?

~~~
andrewjshults
Creative Suite is decently integrated (as long as you stay consistent within
the version numbers, importing older projects into newer versions has a nasty
tendency to make them no longer backwards compatible unless you specifically
re-save as the old version) and there are already plugins that support
converting Ai (Illustration) into Canvas
([http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mswanson/archive/2010/10/12/adobe-
il...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mswanson/archive/2010/10/12/adobe-illustrator-
to-html5-canvas-plug-in-released.aspx)). From Adobe's perspective as long as
they can keep a tight grip on the authoring tools market (where they actually
make money) they are better off hedging their bets.

Photoshop and Illustrator are still the gold standards within the web/design
community and while not loved by everyone Flash/Flex is still a very popular
platform for developing rich applications. The more Adobe can do to move
Flash/Flex (the authoring tools) from being tied to the actual Flash plugin,
the better it is for them in the long run.

------
tvon
> I wouldn’t say we’re reacting to HTML5. We see whatever people are using to
> express themselves.

So I guess they have a Silverlight player in the works, eh?

Jabs aside, this is what they're using:
[http://www.kaltura.org/project/HTML5_Video_Media_JavaScript_...](http://www.kaltura.org/project/HTML5_Video_Media_JavaScript_Library)

Should make things simpler for anyone who is bound to Adobe tools but needs to
support <video>.

~~~
ams6110
I've used VideoJS (which I discovered here a few weeks ago) for HTML5 <video>
with Flash fallback. Works like a charm.

<http://videojs.com>

